# Parts Catalog on Forum?



## AZaudiTT (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm new to the TT experience and just noted this great post (by silverbug) which appears to be from the TT parts catalog which apparently lives on this site!! I can't copy & paste the image, but when I click on it the image opens in a new URL which is... https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/downloa ... &mode=view ... The catalog doesn't come up in forum searches for "parts catalog", can anyone provide info? In previewing the msg I noted I can add a screenshot..hope this makes it easy!! Thanks Paul


----------



## LVS (Feb 25, 2020)

Are you looking for the link to the web-site ?

http://www.oemepc.com/audi


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use this & select what you want.
https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... dster/att/
Hoggy.


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

Occasionally when the OEMEPC.COM site disappears I use this one....https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

Dohh!! late again :lol:


----------



## AZaudiTT (Sep 7, 2020)

THANKS TO ALL FOR THE GREAT INFO. I did like the 7zap version of OEMEPC, but with some ferreting-about, I did find the exact version of the referenced one. It's the same as 7zap but the blue color of the diagrams makes it easy on my old eyes!!
It's... http://www.oemepc.com/audi/main_group/m ... 229/lang/e
Thanks again
Cheers
Paul


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I use both the 7zap and the OEMEPC sites .
TBH I prefer the OEMEPC site for the look of the pages ( I find the 7zap a bit harder to navigate) although it isn't perfect, and it's hosted in Russia so there are dodgy links on the webpages.
The OEMEPC site also appears to have some omissions , I think the BAM engine is hard to find (if it is there at all :? ) and so find sometimes I have to consult both sites for the true picture .


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

silverbug said:


> The OEMEPC site also appears to have some omissions , I think the BAM engine is hard to find (if it is there at all :? ) and so find sometimes I have to consult both sites for the true picture .


There are lots of things that I have found incredibly difficult to locate, due to the strange way that they are classified. But that's not down to the site, and it's not unique to Audi either - my old printed parts manual for my 70s Vauxhalls have some things in places you might not expect.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

droopsnoot said:


> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> > The OEMEPC site also appears to have some omissions , I think the BAM engine is hard to find (if it is there at all :? ) and so find sometimes I have to consult both sites for the true picture .
> ...


I know what you mean about items being listed in strange places  .
Many years ago my local VW main dealer was helpful enough to order and give to me free many of the microfiche parts slides for air-cooled models (which of course were meant to be only for in-house use in their parts department) which I found invaluable when working on my cars , of course this system was made obsolete by the advent of the CD-based ETKA system and today by the online versions like OEMEPC etc.
There are definitely differences (not many but there are some ) between the information on OEMEPC and 7zap sites though , perhaps this is due to different aged ETKA sources or different ETKA versions .
All I know is that I generally view both sites to confirm part numbers :mrgreen: , and if I can't find something on one of those sites , I'll normally find it on the other :lol: .


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

As a free option to *erWIN* catalog, there are several online parts website that provide a good list of part numbers and diagrams. Unfortunately *OEMEPC* recently lost it's domain and is no longer available. However *7zap* is still working but their new catalog is a bit of mess. For best results, use their older version.

When looking up part numbers, be aware the the OEM replacement part number may be different than factory fitted OEM parts. Also, some of the illustrations in the parts catalogs do not match the actual parts (the TT ashtray is a good example).

If you run into a conflict about which part number to use, it's a good idea to look for the part number on your part, take it along with your VIN to Audi and get the replacement part number. And don't dismiss Audi out of hand for prices, as in many cases I have found their prices were much cheaper than resellers. So be sure to compare prices and shop around.

If anyone is aware of other online parts catalogs like *7zap*, please post a link.


----------



## cableguy11 (Nov 26, 2012)

I tend to use this site:
www.ifinterface.com/page/page3.php?langid=1

Then click on "CarProg2" in the top left menu. 

Copy and paste the link, rather than clicking it.


----------

